# Great Stuff Spider Egg Sac



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be doing a how-to for this. The photo doesn't actually do it justice because for some reason, that damned common, store-bought spider webbing just doesn't photograph well.








I will be gluing a bunch of small plastic spiders to it to finish it off. Guess I shouldn't have put it in the showroom then.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey....that looks really good !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice, I do some of the webbing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Great Stuff Spider Egg Sac...you are my hero! I try to think of all kind of things to make with Great Stuff and that never crossed my mind. Very nice job Zombie F. I'm not sure, but I'm thinking a balloon was involved????


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Joiseygal said:


> Wow Great Stuff Spider Egg Sac...you are my hero! I try to think of all kind of things to make with Great Stuff and that never crossed my mind. Very nice job Zombie F. I'm not sure, but I'm thinking a balloon was involved????


A balloon and it was wrapped with cheesecloth to give the great stuff something to hang on to... otherwise, most of it just fell off the balloon.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea. Love the look.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> A balloon and it was wrapped with cheesecloth to give the great stuff something to hang on to... otherwise, most of it just fell off the balloon.


Time to purchase some balloons. Very cool!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that was awesome ZF! i love that purple spider too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> I will be gluing a bunch of small plastic spiders to it to finish it off. Guess I shouldn't have put it in the showroom then.


I guess I'll let it slide just this once:googly::jol:

I'm glad it's a prop, because I would SO not want to walk into a room and see something like that crawling with spiders


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, that's great stuff. What a good idea.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice sac


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea, that is very cool!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this gives me ideas nice work


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That looks really good. Love the look of the webbing. We have one about that size but used a cheap plastic ball with the webbing and great stuff. Tips: Give it a spritz with some silicon spray and it'll get that nice 'wet' look. We also put ours on an ornament motor so it slowly spins.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw this and I put my kids to work today making some spider sacks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

lewlew said:


> That looks really good. Love the look of the webbing. We have one about that size but used a cheap plastic ball with the webbing and great stuff. Tips: Give it a spritz with some silicon spray and it'll get that nice 'wet' look. We also put ours on an ornament motor so it slowly spins.


I sprayed the completed prop with some flat clear coat and it gave the webbing a really cool look to it (and helped hold it in place better). The camera didn't really capture it too well, but the Make and Takers coming to my house tomorrow will be able to see it.

I'll try to get the How to up on my project site this weekend when I make a few more on Sunday.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so cool, can't wait for the how too!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good! I see there was an adult beverage nearby... was that to draw out the spiders ?


----------

